# Crate Size?



## mishka83 (Jul 8, 2011)

Hello.

Just wondered what size of crate is most appropriate for bedtime and short periods during the day?

What sizes do you guys have?


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

I have one medium and my larger dog, Isis, goes in there, and three small. I really could use another medium for Marmalade, her crate seems to me like she is wearing it, but she loves it. But those two are a bigger than my chis, they are chi mixes. Marmalade weighs 13 pounds and Isis is 11 pounds and very tall. So, if you have more the standard chi, I think a small would be good for you.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

I have a large one end for bed other for puppy pad.


----------



## felix93 (Apr 2, 2009)

I have the small size for mine when they first came to us. They were only puppies and very tiny, so small size is good size for them to feel the safe. I managed to put a small size bed in, they were let out first thing in the morning although I lined the crate with peepad & towels, they'd never done anything in there (they were 12 weeks old but they could hold the pee and poo for hours). Now I don't lock them in anymore as they are house trained, at night they sleep in the bedroom. If we go out, usually just for less than 2 hours, I trust them running around in the house, just with occasionally chew up some papers, no major damage. 

So I only have a small size.


----------



## widogmom (Mar 23, 2011)

The rule of thumb I use is to measure the height of the dog floor-to-back, and add 3-6" depending on the size of the dog. For length, measure mid-chest to mid-rump (like you would for a horse blanket) and use 125% of that number. For width, depends on the dog...a long-backed dog needs a wider crate to turn around in than a short-backed one (this has been an issue with our AWS). Of course, the crate manufacturers dictate the sizes, so you need to ballpark this vis-a-vis what's available. A lot of "pro" trainers prefer a much smaller crate than I like to use...but I've had dogs with ortho problems, and I hate folding them up into a tiny little crate!


----------



## mishka83 (Jul 8, 2011)

Thanks for the replies 

Small is kinda obvious i suppose, but what size is small?

I was thinking actual measurements?


----------



## felix93 (Apr 2, 2009)

I got mine from the pet wholesaler, but I think the size in Pets at Home is about the same measurement 

Mine is a 76 x 53 x 59cm (30.2 x 21.2 x 23.6 Inches), with twin doors. Hope this helps.


----------



## mishka83 (Jul 8, 2011)

Excellent! Thankyou


----------



## Jazzo (Jul 12, 2011)

CHITheresa said:


> I have a large one end for bed other for puppy pad.


I was wondering if your pup uses the potty in his/her carrier (i hear a pup usually would)? Can you send a picture of how you set it up. My puppy will be ready to come home soon & I am just checking a few things out


----------



## mishka83 (Jul 8, 2011)

By nature, pups will not soil the area where they sleep. Who would 

Having a small crate with bedding all through will deter toileting inside the crate, but they will go if they are left too long. This is why smaller rather than larger crates are used for a toilet training aid.

A larger crate would have bedding on one side, and a potty pad on the other. The pup would naturally choose to toilet as far away from the bedding area as possible.


----------



## tonya_bella (Mar 30, 2011)

ive just orderd a medium Approximate size W79cm x D48cm x H58cm (31" x 19" x23"). i put her bed one end and a pad at the other end and some little tiny food and water bowls in there, i think its good to put the pad in there because it helps with the toilet training loads, the cage was only £24.99 from pet planet it has 2 doors and folds away,ive seen the same kind for £60plus (the small one is £22.99)
(ive been using my friends crate and i can get all that in lol,im waiting for this one to be delivered imthinking its the same size but i could be wrong lol)


----------



## mishka83 (Jul 8, 2011)

I have to disagree with you.

Putting a pee pad into the crate doesn't help with toilet training UNLESS you are training your dog to think that it's ok to pee in the crate.

Ideally you don't want them to pee in there, and shouldn't leave an untrained pup in a crate for so long that they need to pee.

Imo, a crate should only be used for sleeping, or for short times if you have to go out, never as a toilet.


----------



## tonya_bella (Mar 30, 2011)

oh well it worked for me with my other girl,i must of just been lucky then,the longest she is in there is night times


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

mishka83 said:


> I have to disagree with you.
> 
> Putting a pee pad into the crate doesn't help with toilet training UNLESS you are training your dog to think that it's ok to pee in the crate.
> 
> ...


I got big crate one side for bed other side for peeing, she very rarely does but if I am gone long time I will not make her hold it. She has to go she has to go.


----------



## Jazzo (Jul 12, 2011)

Thank you all for the great feedback. I am trying decided between two things:
either this playpen with a small bed which I have already purchased, toy, food & water bowls, and a pee pad inside (while I am away for a few hours at work)

Best Pet Folding Play Pen - M - Burgundy | Price, Reviews, User Ratings, & Comparisons at Petstew.com

or ones of these with his bed, toy & food at one end and potty pad at the other

Amazon.com: Best Pet Black 49" Triple-door Suitcase Style Folding Dog Crate with Free Pan - 49"(l) X 29"(w) X 32"(h): Kitchen & Dining


----------

